# Bottle Dating



## scwuba (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello,
 I was after some information on a few bottles I have, I have a couple of bottles with FGC embossed on the bottom, and a couple with UGB embossed on the bottom, however I have been unable to find any info on iether one. I was interested in knowing how old they are and also some history please. 
 Thanks in advance


----------



## capsoda (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Mel, Welcome to the forum.

 FGC= Foster Glass Co. LTD {Atlas Glass Co.}St. Helens, Lancashire, England, 1902 to 19??. 

 UGB= United Glass Bottle Manufacturers, Inc. {large conglomerate of many glass factories in the United Kingdom} The mark dates from 1913 to about 1968.


----------



## scwuba (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Warren,
 Thanks heaps for the info, would you now of any web site where I could date them? also I have several bottles with their bases go a quarter of the way back up the bottle, they are all green with one a very dark green.
 Thanks again
 Mel


----------



## capsoda (Jul 23, 2006)

The green bottles with the bottom pushed up {kick up} if round are onion bottles {acholic beverages of different types} and if cylindercal probable wine or champagne.

 If you could post some pictures you could get plenty of help dating and IDing them. Lot of good folks here with alot of bottle knowledge.

 Here is a site that will help you date bottles among other thing glass.
http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/index.htm


----------

